# new pc



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*The wait is nearly over for probably one of the most requsted products of 2007, the Meguiars G220 Random orbital polisher.

Based on the popularity of the Porter Cable 7424 polisher this Dual Action Polisher G220 from Meguiars is Low risk, dual-action, rotation and orbit pattern produces far superior results than mere hand application.

The biggest advantage of this over the imported Porter cables are they are 240v straight out of the box which totally negates the need for a transformer associated with the US imported machines. With this polisher you will be able correct swirls and scratches effectively and most importantly safely.

FEATURES:

Swirl-free, professional results with low risk 
Ideal for applying polishes and waxes 
Safe on all paint types 
CONTENTS:

Dual Action Polisher 
Multi position "D" handle 
W67DA - NEW 1 piece backing plate 
2 screws for handle 
Wrench for screws 
Manual 
Plastic Hard Case

Price: £149.99*

anyone thinking of trying this?


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Its a modified UDM


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and??


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

maybe if there's less vibration than the pc aswell!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope someone buys one to try


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

You can now pre-order via Polished Bliss


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

intresting results so far


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> hope someone buys one to try


I've got one coming, can't wait:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wow, the fact you are getting one seems pleasing, lol


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> wow, the fact you are getting one seems pleasing, lol


I'm actually looking forward to it mate.

The Meg's G220 seems to be slightly more powerful (spins faster) than the UDM and the Porter Cable.

The Meg's G220 is the only current model that has CE type approval - Meaning that I can finally pay someone to PC on my behalf.

Meguiar's UK are a superb company with a good track record - If your unlucky and a Meguiar's item fails, they have a no quibble returns.

I know from speaking direct with Megs UK that Meguiar's have got a good couple of years R&D in this machine - actually taking the feedback from testing and making modifications.

I can see this machine increasing the number of people who partake in this detailing pastime, which can only be a good thing.

The handle can only be a good thing, helping to prevent vibration causing dead fingers. This was always my biggest bug bear with the PC. Spend all day polishing a carto perfection then unable to capture any photo's 'cos my handswere shaking that much.

I've got a couple of ideas for G220 video's already, how to get thebest out of it etc.

I can't wait:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i spose when it gets a pro's thumbs up, i will certainly be intresting in getting one, as i was thinking of getting a 7424 anyhow


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

I've just order my UDM. I perhaps should have waited a week and ordered one of these...


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i spose when it gets a pro's thumbs up, i will certainly be intresting in getting one, as i was thinking of getting a 7424 anyhow


I thought you had a rotary, do you really need a PC?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, think i might do


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

intresting poll results so far


----------



## plac (Sep 12, 2007)

ordered mine-cant wait i really think it will be the dogs. price a little steep but when u take into the fact u dont av to buy a transformer an mess about with plugs(invalidate the warranty)then the price hike doesnt seem that bad. time will tell but pretty sure it will be a top seller


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one on order too cant wait for it too turn up :buffer: ...and get using it..dont care if it costs more than the others you get guarentee and ce approved so dont mind paying that little bit more than a udm/pc would of cost...just my 2 pence worth...:thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

dont trust it, so no ???????????????????????  

What kind of a poll question is that, and how on earth can people seriously answer it. :wall: 

As far as I know only Gaz W has tried one, and he rated it very good if I recall, have the 5 voters so far tried it, if so tell us why you voted as such. Even if you havent tried it why did you vote that way ?


----------



## 2thumbs (May 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about it. 

It's alot of money but If I'm feeling flush I could get one, get better with it and use it on other peoples cars and it'll probably pay for itself after a few cars.


----------



## plac (Sep 12, 2007)

Wozza said:


> dont trust it, so no ???????????????????????
> 
> What kind of a poll question is that, and how on earth can people seriously answer it. :wall:
> 
> As far as I know only Gaz W has tried one, and he rated it very good if I recall, have the 5 voters so far tried it, if so tell us why you voted as such. Even if you havent tried it why did you vote that way ?


i totally agree. ive read a few reviews on this forum from guys who av tried it and its these reviews which as prompted me 2 get it ordered.better than a udm me thinks:thumb:


----------



## Griffsters (Mar 29, 2006)

Tempted by one of these - i think if it had been priced with a decent profit margin rather than as much as they can get away with i'd be more likely to jump in now. My new car is swirltastic so could do with one of tho...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wozza said:


> dont trust it, so no ???????????????????????
> 
> What kind of a poll question is that, and how on earth can people seriously answer it. :wall:
> 
> As far as I know only Gaz W has tried one, and he rated it very good if I recall, have the 5 voters so far tried it, if so tell us why you voted as such. Even if you havent tried it why did you vote that way ?


it was only an option! instead of just saying no


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> it was only an option! instead of just saying no


To say just no would not be an issue, but to say that you dont trust it, without evening seeing it, using it or hearing from people who have used it, well that is wrong IMO.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

fair point, just didnt know what else to put, but some people dont like the product itself, can i change it?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Griffsters said:


> Tempted by one of these - i think if it had been priced with a decent profit margin rather than as much as they can get away with i'd be more likely to jump in now. My new car is swirltastic so could do with one of tho...


Bingo, if it was £149 inc a full set of pads or £99 on it's own I'd have stumped up to buy one. I'm just wondering if European retailers will have this priced up in Euros.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I had a scan through the German, French and Dutch Meguiars sites and could not find any mention of the G220 other than a thread in the Dutch forum discussing it (in Dutch) and (I think) they originally expected a price of 150 Euros some months ago.

Given that the G220 will likely not be available to import from the US as it is 220V, perhaps Meguiars are introducing it to the UK first and holding off in the rest of Europe because it will 
(a) be more expensive in the UK than elsewhere and hence generate a quicker return on investment per unit
and 
(b) prevent any direct price comparison with other countries, and remove the import option for UK buyers.

Interesting to see what does happen.

Steve O.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm fairly certain I won't be buying one purely on the fact that the price is a clear p*ss take and a greater than 100% mark up on the current currency exchange rates.

I can't see the Dollar getting stronger any time soon and I'm not prepared to give money to a company that thinks it can so blatantly take the p*ss out of it's UK customers.


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

should i get one of these? or not bother?

I dont have a site 110v convertor for a PC, but i could borrow one.

Or is it going to be cheaper to just grab one of these?

If it came with 3 or 4 pads i would probably buy one, but it seems like a bit of a con price to me?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hhhhmmm, intresting thoughts guys, im tempted i must admit, sometimes the rotary can be tricky on sharper/smaller sections, as well as plastic bumpers etc......


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Trune said:


> should i get one of these? or not bother?
> If it came with 3 or 4 pads i would probably buy one, but it seems like a bit of a con price to me?


I think Polished Bliss are chucking in a couple of pads!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks intresting i have never owned a PC or UDM but i might add this to my blank Christmas list.
Is it a good idea me going and getting one for my first polisher?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

tbh i'm happier with a 110v UDM

there's a reason 110v is used by pro's on site 

just makes sense as water and electrics are not compatible!


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Slightly puzzled by the fact everyone seems to be put off by the fact it's 240V? Surely most peoples pressure washers/vacuums/lawnmowers etc. are 240V, yet you don't hear people complaining about this? What's the difference between them and a 240V Megs machine?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

110v poses a lower risk of electrocution if you do something silly, however as per my previous posts, my main gripe is with the price taking the p*ss rather than the 110v/240v side of it.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Altered Carbon said:


> Slightly puzzled by the fact everyone seems to be put off by the fact it's 240V? Surely most peoples pressure washers/vacuums/lawnmowers etc. are 240V, yet you don't hear people complaining about this? What's the difference between them and a 240V Megs machine?


i use 110v equipment whenever available - drill/planer/sander etc etc


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Want to see it proven first, I am still suspicious its a UDM in disguise, although Megs say it isnt.

Polisher market is a bit daft really, they are only adapted sanders but the UDM has been bugged with unreliability, the flex 3401 (a bespoke machine) is very hard to get hold of despite early promises by the UK importer, and the megs machine itself has suffered big delays.

Its a very big potential market I would have thought one of the manufacturers would have got it right!!!!

Havnt voted but will stick with my PC and buy some menz 5" pads which are a good size to work with. I find my PC with #80 and 83 followed by an LSP looks after all the defects on my cars due to reasonably careful washing (one bucket but with a wash mit)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

intresting poll results so far tho


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

With the ££££ going strong I'll have a look in Hong Kong (going feb) for on as they also use 240v :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bring back about 100? lol


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Where you can get it in HK? And what a shame i just placed my order with Tim in CYC and never thought i might get it cheaper when i back home in X'mas (i am a overseas student but ve been here since i was 15yr old), how silly i am!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

At the Megs Seminar on Saturday everyone was very impressed with the Megs GC220 :thumb: So those that have voted "no dont trust it" should try it first.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Happy with my PC for personal use:thumb:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

With the concerns over electricution. 
Its the ampage that kills not voltage.
Why do you think UK plugs have fuses? If anything happens the unit is earthed and in worst case the fuse blows. As your holding onto a plastic casing I can't see there's much risk of one shocking you in any event. 

I'm sure with its CE approval they've had to prove that the item is safe. Including being water resistant.

Just my take on things. i don't own a PC UDM or whatever yet. I wouldn't mind one to save my RSI in my shoulder but as my money tree has fully wilted I'm going to have to wait for a while. But it looks a nice peice of kit but I'm waiting for reviews from actual users after the hype has calmed down.

jam


----------



## Trune (Jun 19, 2007)

why would it need to be water resistant?

generally cars are cleaned and dry when this gets taken out... sure it could rain, but u can get electricuted with any electrical appliance if ur using it outside in the rain.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

each to their own - as i said earlier i'll stick with 110V

anyway i'm annoyed at US companies taking the **** with the current exchange rate

simply put '... overpriced and over here...'

and given my recent experiences with US companies i'm not at all inclined to deal with them given their arrogant attitude that the world starts and finishes in their country!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Placed a pre order for one with Serious Performance... they are throwing 2 megs pads into the order as well so its not a bad package really.

Based on the reviews i've seen so far and the fact that its fully covered by warranty and CE approval i've decided the price is acceptable to me over a PC or UDM.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

asjam86 said:


> With the concerns over electricution.
> Its the ampage that kills not voltage.
> Why do you think UK plugs have fuses? If anything happens the unit is earthed and in worst case the fuse blows. As your holding onto a plastic casing I can't see there's much risk of one shocking you in any event.


This is true, from my college days I was always taught it`s amps that kill you, this can be demonstrated by a car ignition system, the HT side may well be something like 10000 volts bit at something less than .5 amp all it will give you is a nasty jolt.
If my sums are correct a UDM/PC at 110 volts with a 500watt motor will be pulling in the region of 4.5 amps, if it were the same wattage motor but a 240 volt supply the current draw would be only 2.1 amps, sureley in that case that makes it safer.


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

think you will find its not amps, a 110v transformer will be centre tapped so with respect to earth it will be 55-0-55. From the point of safety you should always use a 110v equipment where possible. Ok Mr domestic doesnt care but in a workplace 110v is a must. If you must use 240v get a rcd if you dont already have one.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Well ok, you are both correct as it's nearly Christmas. You need a high enough potential differencce (Voltage) in the first place, then it's the current that kills you :thumb: 

Top advice on the RCD though. You should always use one on any power tool, indoors or out. Very quick to react to a very small current leakage to earth, rather than relying on a dirty great 13A fuse that only reats to very high current draw through the Live feed, and is there to protect the power tool and electrical system more than you.


----------

